# Speedsolving Solution Competition!



## gateway cuber (Dec 7, 2016)

Hey guys, had this Idea a few days ago and I have decided to make it a reality. The way this works is every week I'll post a 3x3 scramble and (for now) there will be 3 categories, CFOP, Roux, and ZZ. Your goal is to create the best solution possible to that scramble. What is defined as best? Like the most enjoyable to execute or the solve that flows bet, essentially the a solution you think would get you or somebody else a sweet single. Well how do we define the winner? You do! When you post your solution for the given week's scramble you also list your favorite solve from each category last week. And when I or whoever is then running this will reveal the previous weeks winners when I/they post the next scramble. And if this thing gets some traction we could also add 2x2 and OH as categories. Some factors to take into account when voting is move count, TPS friendlyness, the LL, skips, X-Crosses/ZZ-Crosses/Nice Roux blocks, etc.

Rules:
1. 1 solution per category (please put all of your solutions in the same post)
2. try to keep your solution original from the rest the best you can
3. follow forum rules (duh)
4. List move count of each solution (remember this is not FMC you're trying to make a good speedsolving solution.)
5. Have fun, don't get to competitive

Week 1 scramble:F' R' D2 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 L' D' L2 D2 B D2 R B2 D' B'


----------



## sqAree (Dec 7, 2016)

Great idea! Are we allowed to compete in only one of the categories or do we have to hand in 3 solutions?


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 7, 2016)

And are we going to do "as executed" move count?


----------



## Oatch (Dec 8, 2016)

*Week 1*
Roux:
B' U' F R' D2 //Left Block (5)
x' R' U' R' r' U' r' U R2 U M2 U r //Right Block (12)
U' R' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' U R //CMLL (13)
M U M U' M' U M U M' U2 M' U' M2 U //LSE (14)
44 STM

ZZ:
z2 U' B U R D F L2 D //EOLine (8)
R2 U R2 U' R2 U R U R' U' R //Right Block (11)
U' L U2 L' U' L U2 L' U2 L2 U L2 U L //Left Block (14)
U' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L //COLL (12)
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U' //EPLL (9)
54 STM

I'm liking this thread, a nice new way to share speedsolving solutions seeing that the example solve forum has fairly low activity at the moment


----------



## kbrune (Dec 8, 2016)

Is there a time limit on your "attempt"? Or can you spend as much or as little time on the method solution?


----------



## Oatch (Dec 8, 2016)

kbrune said:


> Is there a time limit on your "attempt"? Or can you spend as much or as little time on the method solution?



I'm guessing you just do an ordinary speedsolve and just reconstruct your solution. That's what I did anyway.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 8, 2016)

*ZZ:*
x2 U' F U L D B R2 D // EOLine
L2 U L2 U' L' R U' R2 L' U L // Left Block
R2 U R U2 R' U R' // Right Square
R' U2 R // TSLE
y R U' R D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U // TTLL
45 HTM

Looking at the other solutions afterwards, I realise my start is pretty much the same as what @Oatch did except with a different front...


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 8, 2016)

ZZ:

x' y D L U L' R' u L' D / /EOLine
U' R L2 U2 R' U' R' // Right Square
U' L U2 L2 R' U2 R U R' // Blocks???
y' (R U' R' U)*3 // TSLE
R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 // TTLL

44 moves!

EDIT:
On my second try, I got this!
One move less, with an interesting TSLE

x' y D L U L' R' u L' D //EOLine
U' R L2 U2 R' U' R' // Right Square
U' L U2 L2 U' L' U L U L' U2 L U2 R' // Blocks + TSLE??
D R' U R U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 D' // TTLL


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 8, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Great idea! Are we allowed to compete in only one of the categories or do we have to hand in 3 solutions?





shadowslice e said:


> And are we going to do "as executed" move count?





kbrune said:


> Is there a time limit on your "attempt"? Or can you spend as much or as little time on the method solution?


you can enter in as few or as many categories as you want, just one solution for category.
there is no time limit, you just take your time and find a good solution.
and yes 'as executed' move count, if you cancel in your execution you can include cancellations.


----------



## kbrune (Dec 8, 2016)

Question for zz users. What's the EO line step? What is the goal?


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 8, 2016)

kbrune said:


> Question for zz users. What's the EO line step? What is the goal?


Orient edges (which in this case means that they can be solved without using F or B turns), and then solve the two edges on the bottom front and back. It makes very efficient block-building more feasible during F2L, and then you of course get an EO skip for the last layer.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 8, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> Orient edges (which in this case means that they can be solved without using F or B turns), and then solve the two edges on the bottom front and back. It makes very efficient block-building more feasible during F2L, and then you of course get an EO skip for the last layer.


That's a great explanation! Usually when I ask (about EOLine), people either don't want to explain or do kinda bad at it. But that makes sense


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 8, 2016)

33 htm beginners method

U' B' U' F L' D' F R2 D' F // white cross, but I messed it up
x2 y U R U' R2' F R y' // try to fix it, but I accidentally a yellow edge piece
F2
U2
R' F2 R
U2 // just random moves to scramble and try white cross again
F2 R2 *U R *// finish white cross correctly this time
*R' U2* R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' // 2-look OLL

my cross cancelled into my OLL! wow that's lucky.

do you guys have any tips on how to see the white cross in inspection?


----------



## kbrune (Dec 8, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> Orient edges (which in this case means that they can be solved without using F or B turns), and then solve the two edges on the bottom front and back. It makes very efficient block-building more feasible during F2L, and then you of course get an EO skip for the last layer.



You must be restricted to certain moves to preserve LL EO during f2l?


----------



## Oatch (Dec 8, 2016)

kbrune said:


> You must be restricted to certain moves to preserve LL EO during f2l?



That is correct! ZZF2L is 3 gen, and for the most part you only turn R, U and L faces and avoid turning F and B to preserve EO. However, this restriction is actually for the better, because F2L cases are much nicer since the E-layer edges are oriented, reducing the number of F2L cases you would get by half. No rotations are required as well, allowing for a very fluid F2L.


----------



## kbrune (Dec 8, 2016)

Oatch said:


> That is correct! ZZF2L is 3 gen, and for the most part you only turn R, U and L faces and avoid turning F and B to preserve EO. However, this restriction is actually for the better, because F2L cases are much nicer since the E-layer edges are oriented, reducing the number of F2L cases you would get by half. No rotations are required as well, allowing for a very fluid F2L.



Interesting! I'm going to have to learn the method. Looks very fun.


----------



## Y2k1 (Dec 8, 2016)

kbrune said:


> Interesting! I'm going to have to learn the method. Looks very fun.


Yes! Heres a good text tutorial 
http://cube.crider.co.uk/zz.php


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 9, 2016)

mDiPalma said:


> 33 htm beginners method
> 
> U' B' U' F L' D' F R2 D' F // white cross, but I messed it up
> x2 y U R U' R2' F R y' // try to fix it, but I accidentally a yellow edge piece
> ...


that was the strangest solve I've ever seen.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 9, 2016)

Decided to try a Roux solve. Spent a lot of time (~2 minutes) trying to see something in inspection because of the obvious first block. All I could see was an easy to form red-blue pair, so I tried some non-matching block stuff.

R2 B' U' F r' D2 x' // Left Block
r' U R' U2 R2 U' M' U' R' // Right block
F R' U' R F' R' U F' R // CMLL (non-matching blocks)
U2 M' U' M' U2 M2' U' r U2 M U2 R // LSE
36STM


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 9, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> Week 1 scramble:F' R' D2 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 L' D' L2 D2 B D2 R B2 D' B'


Petrus (call it CFOP/Freefop)
x'
U' F' D r U2 R2 B2 U r2// 9/9 (2x2x3)
F R' F2 U' F// 5/14 EO/reduction to 2 gen
R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R U2 R// 13/27 F2L
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U// 17/44// 2GLL (2 sunes)


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 9, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Petrus (call it CFOP/Freefop)
> x'
> U' F' D r U2 R2 B2 U r2// 9/9 (2x2x3)
> F R' F2 U' F// 5/14 EO/reduction to 2 gen
> ...



17+27=44 lol, but if you do U R' U' R2 after reduction to 2gen, and then solve the right block in an obvious way you can get a LL skip



Spoiler: answer



x'
U' F' D r U2 R2 B2 U r2
F R' F2 U' F
U R' U' R2
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R

32 htm, even less than beginner's method


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 9, 2016)

mDiPalma said:


> 17+27=44 lol, but if you do U R' U' R2 after reduction to 2gen, and then solve the right block in an obvious way you can get a LL skip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why i should spend longer playing around with phase 2 
I think I might actually start to look at a set of cases for 2-gen redux after 2x2x3 because the movecounts seem to be quite low and relatively easy to force an LL skip


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 10, 2016)

CFOP
z2 D L U L F' D L //Cross
y' R' F U' F' R //F2L-1
U' L' U L U2 R U R' //F2L-2
L2 U2 L U L' U (L2) //F2L-3
L U' L' Dw L' U2 L U2 L' (U L) //F2L-4
L' U R U' L U R' //LL (Lefty Niklas)

-Moves with brackets means they could be cancelled-

45 moves (41 with cancelations)
TPS = Very high

Quite a decent solution for me actually, especially last layer. I didn't actually do the solve speedsolving but I walked through with the scramble once.


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 14, 2016)

Wow, I could never find any good solutions for that one...
here's the week 2 scramble

B' L F2 D2 L' R' U2 L' R' F2 R' U R' F D2 U2 F' U' F'

Remember to vote on last week when you put in your solutions for this week


----------



## Oatch (Dec 14, 2016)

*Week 2
ZZ*
z2 B' U' L D' F' D //EOLine (6)
R U L U L2 U' R U' R' U R U' L' //Left Block (13)
R' U R2 U2 R U R U' R' U' R2 //Right Block (11)
U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //COLL (8)
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 //EPLL (7)
45 STM

*Roux*
y2 D U' B U' r' M F //Left Block (7)
U2 r' U R' U2 R M U2 M' R U2 r' U' R //Right Block (14)
U' F R' F' r U R U' r' //CMLL (9)
M2 U' M' U M' U' M2 U M2 U2 //LSE (10)
40 STM

LSE felt really nice on the last solve - managed to do EOLR and cancelled into the 4c case.
Voting @AlphaSheep for best Roux solve - liked the use of non-matching blocks.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 15, 2016)

Can we make the voting based on likes? 

Ie I don't want to participate but I would like to vote.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 15, 2016)

*ZZ:*
S: B' L F2 D2 L' R' U2 L' R' F2 R' U R' F D2 U2 F' U' F'
inspect: y2
Eo-line: L' F' D' R' F' U F D (8/8)
1st Block: R' L2 U' L U' L U L2 U' L' (10/18)
2nd Block: U R' U R U R U2 R2 U' R' (10/28)
OLL: y' R U R' U R U2 R' (7/35)
PLL: U' Lw' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (10/45)

If liking doesn't count for voting, I vote for Chris Train for ZZ week 1


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 15, 2016)

is this one even a random state scramble?

"roux method"
y D2 L2 D' R' D B' L' D2 B' D // first block (10)
U2 L2 U L2 U' L' U L U L' U' L U' // second block (13)
[F' L F, R'] // CMLL (8)
// LSE skip
= 31 htm


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 15, 2016)

B' L F2 D2 L' R' U2 L' R' F2 R' U R' F D2 U2 F' U' F'

x2 F' R' L' D F D' // EOLine (6/6)
L' U2 R U R2 // RB Block (5/11)
U' L R' U L2 R U' R' U2 L2 // L Block (10/21)
U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 // RF Block (8/29)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U'// ZBLL (13/42)
42 HTM

Also found this 44 HTM solution, with an easier finish.


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 16, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Can we make the voting based on likes?
> 
> Ie I don't want to participate but I would like to vote.


interesting idea we'll experiment with it next week...


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 16, 2016)

mDiPalma said:


> is this one even a random state scramble?
> 
> "roux method"
> y D2 L2 D' R' D B' L' D2 B' D // first block (10)
> ...


yes, I got it from cstimer didn't even try it before i posted it... but LSE skip?!?!?!?!


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 16, 2016)

According to the thread from: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/15-98-average-of-5-w-roux-l6e-skip.39358/ an LSE skip is about one in 20 something thousand. A CFOP LL skip is more likely.


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 17, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> According to the thread from: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/15-98-average-of-5-w-roux-l6e-skip.39358/ an LSE skip is about one in 20 something thousand. A CFOP LL skip is more likely.



i'm not sure i believe that statistic. every cfop solver gets an LSE skip every solve.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 17, 2016)

mDiPalma said:


> i'm not sure i believe that statistic. every cfop solver gets an LSE skip every solve.


And a Roux solver gets an LL skip every single solve.


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 22, 2016)

x
R' D' L2 // Cross
R' U R U L U L' // 1st Pair
L' U L U' L' U L // 2nd Pair
R U' R' d L U' L' // 3rd Pair
U' R' U R U' d' R U R' // 4th pair
U' l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l // OLL
R2 u' R U' R U R' U R2 y R U R' // PLL
pretty bad honestly but best I could find on this one
56 moves
3 move cross
nice Cross-F2L 3
I vote FCM for cfop wk 1

Week 1 results:
Chris Tran ZZ
FCM cfop
Roux = Alpha Sheep

Week 3 Scramble:
R D B R' D' R F2 U' D2 R2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 B'
Good Luck

EDIT: this week votes will be counted by likes again, only vote once via liking a solution


----------



## Oatch (Dec 22, 2016)

*Week 3*
Roux: 
y' x
U' B D2 r' F' //Left Block (5)
R' U' M U2 R U' r2 U2 r U' R' U' R2 //Right Block (13)
U R' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' r U r' //CMLL (14)
M' U2 M' U M U E2 M' E2 //LSE (9)
41 STM


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 23, 2016)

"Roux" Method:

F R U' R' D2 B' L F2 // fb
L' [U: R B' R'] [F2: R B R'] // what does this even mean?
U // lse
[B L':[U2, L B' L' B]] // cmll

= 30 htm after cancellations 

I accidentally did LSE before CMLL... FAIL LOL


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 23, 2016)

mDiPalma said:


> "Roux" Method:
> 
> F R U' R' D2 B' L F2 // fb
> L' [U: R B' R'] [F2: R B R'] // what does this even mean?
> ...


LOL wow
good thing your cmll alg didn't mess up your edges, your solves are REALLY lucky!


----------



## Cale S (Dec 23, 2016)

R D B R' D' R F2 U' D2 R2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 B'

y' R' U' D2 R U R L' // xcross 
y' F' R' F R U' F // second pair 
y' U' R' U' R // third pair 
U' r U2 R2' F R F' U2 r' F R U R U' R' F' // ZBLL
U' F R' F R F2 // LL SKIP


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 28, 2016)

remember to vote via likes!!! just a few hours left...


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 28, 2016)

y 
U R2 D2 U' R2 U L U L' d' F' U' R U2 R' // xxCross thing
d' U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
d' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 F R U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r // OLLCP
M2' U M U2' M' U M2' // EPLL
48 moves
xxCross + Free pairs + rotationless = veeeeerrrrrry fast
I speedsolved this before looking for my entry solution and got 8.96 could've been faster but I executed rather inefficiently and failed to notice the obvious OLLCP. so this was basically my speedsolving solution just slightly edited...


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 29, 2016)

Week 3 results
Roux: MdiPalma
Cfop: CaleS
ZZ: none

Week 4 Scramble:U2 F2 L2 D B2 D' U' B2 F2 U' L2 B' L' F L2 B L' U' R' B' R'


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 29, 2016)

this was my actuall speedsolve I'm gonna enter it for ZZ cause it's flippin hilarious... I somehow got a 12?!?!?!
ZZ
z2 y
R U L' B' R' L D' // EO-Line
R2 U2 L' U' L2 U' L2 U2 L' U L' U L U' L' U L // lol L Block
U2 // L face F2L-1
x2 z'
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R U' R' F R F' // lol LS
U2 R' U' R U' y R U' R' U' F R' F' R // OLLCP
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 // EPLL & AUF
63 moves funniest solve of all time...

BE SURE TO VOTE!!!
(by liking people's solutions)


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 29, 2016)

"roux" method
y2 U' F2 L2 F L D' R' F' R B2 // fb
R F R B2 R F R' B2 R F U' F R2 // sb
U2 R D R' U R D' // cmll
=30 htm

zz method
U' F2 U2 B2 R' B' U' B U' L' B' // eoline
U R B U F' U2 B' U' L F R F' L' F U2 R // right block
U' // ll skip
=28 htm

did i do the ZZ method right? still getting used to figuring out which edges are misoriented. can anyone find more efficient way to solve the right block?


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 29, 2016)

mDiPalma said:


> "roux" method
> y2 U' F2 L2 F L D' R' F' R B2 // fb
> R F R B2 R F R' B2 R F U' F R2 // sb
> U2 R D R' U R D' // cmll
> ...


dude like how? what do you average? you gotta be fast to even find stuff like that...
and while there was much better EO-Lines the rest of your zz solve looked fine (especially the LL skip)


----------



## Cale S (Dec 29, 2016)

y R D' L' D' F // EO
R U' D' R' U2 R' // block
U' L F2 U' L' // pseudo left block
U' R U' R' U R U R' U' R U R' // TSLE
y x U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r B2 D2 // TTLL


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 30, 2016)

boring ol' cfop

z2 U' L u' U' F R' F' U L2 U' R' L2 U' L U2// Double x cros w/ pair

y' R U' R'//pair
L' U' L U2 L' U' L//pair
L U2 L' U R' U2 L U2 R U L' U R' U R U2//zbll

looks like a typical feliks solve to me

41 htm


----------



## Oatch (Dec 30, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> ZZ
> R U L' B' R' L D' // EO-Line
> R2 U2 L' U' L2 U' L2 U2 L' U L' U L U' L' U L // lol L Block
> U2 // L face F2L-1
> ...


Sorry but I can't seem to get your solution to work. Maybe you missed a rotation at the start?

ZZ Method
z2 B R2 D L F' R' L2 D //EOLine (8)
L2 U2 R U R L' U2 R //Right Block (8)
U2 L2 U' L' U' L U' L' U //Left Block (9)
R' U2 L U R U2 L U' R' U L2 U' L U' R U //ZBLL (16)
41 HTM


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 30, 2016)

Oatch said:


> Sorry but I can't seem to get your solution to work. Maybe you missed a rotation at the start?
> 
> ZZ Method
> z2 B R2 D L F' R' L2 D //EOLine (8)
> ...


hmm I'll work on that, probably mistyped my L Block. It was a stupid solve anyway lol.
EDIT: fixed u were right I forgot the z2 y inspection


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 30, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> boring ol' cfop
> 
> z2 U' L u' U' F R' F' U L2 U' R' L2 U' L U2// Double x cros w/ pair
> 
> ...


no feliks' only gets lucky ZBLLs


----------



## asacuber (Dec 30, 2016)

ZZ
x2
D' F R' F' U2 F L D L'
U2 R L' U2 L2 U2 L' U' L U L'
D U' R' U R D' U' R U' R' U' R U R'
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 y2 F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' U//Some random ZBLL thingy


----------



## gateway cuber (Jan 5, 2017)

results
Roux: MdiPalma
ZZ: Tie Cale S & MdiPalma
Cfop: Daniel Lin

week 5 scramble:L2 B2 L2 B2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 R F2 U R D U2 L' D2 B' D' F2
good luck!


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 5, 2017)

CFOP
U2 R' B' R' U' F' U F' // xcross
U' R U' R' U R' L' D' L U L' D L U2 R // totally just F2L2
U' R U R' U2 R U R' // F2L3
d L' U2 L // F2L4
Edit: 35 HTM


----------



## Oatch (Jan 5, 2017)

ZZ
x2 U F L2 R D' //EOLine
L' U2 R L' U2 R U' R U2 L D2 L' U' L D2 U' R' //Right Block
L2 U2 R U' L' U R' U L' U' L' U2 L' U' //Left Block
//LL Skip
36 HTM


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 6, 2017)

*ROUX

38 STM*
z//inspection
D R2 E S' R2 U' R U' R' U2 l' U' L //FB
U' R U M' U2 r' U2 r U r'// SB
//CMLL is for losers
U M U2 M' U' M' U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 M2 U//LSE
------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 6, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> CFOP
> U2 R' B' R' U' F' U F' // xcross
> U' R U' R' U R' L' D' L U L' D L U2 R // totally just F2L2
> U' R U R' U2 R U R' // F2L3
> d L' U2 L // F2L4


LMAO

how do you people get LL and LSE "skips" so easily? I had to try really hard just to skip CMLL


----------



## Cale S (Jan 6, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> LMAO
> 
> how do you people get LL and LSE "skips" so easily? I had to try really hard just to skip CMLL



He used a corner insertion lol


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 6, 2017)

Cale S said:


> He used a corner insertion lol


ah seems obvious now. The LUD part


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 6, 2017)

since we're voting by likes I'll put my ZZ solve in a separate post

*ZZ*

*39 HTM*
D B' L' R2 D'//EOLine
U2 L' U R U R U R' U' R' U L2//f2l 1
R' U2 L' R U2 R//f2l 2
U' R U' R' L U2 L'//f2l 3
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U//f2l 4
//ZBLL skip


----------



## Cale S (Jan 6, 2017)

L2 B2 L2 B2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 R F2 U R D U2 L' D2 B' D' F2

y' x2 
F R2 U D' F // EO
U R' U // oops tried making blocks but they don't match
y z' r' U' R U' R' U2 r // wide sune hahahha
F' U2 r // ok left block is done now
U' R U R' D' R U' R2 U L U' R U L' D // last two slots + LL


----------



## Oatch (Jan 6, 2017)

Here's another Roux solution because why not (no 'skips' this time, heh):

M2 U' R' F U R' U2 r' B //Left Block (9)
R' U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 M2 r' U' R //Right Block (12)
U R' U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L' //CMLL (12)
U M U' M2 U E2 M E2 //LSE (8)
41 HTM


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jan 6, 2017)

*ZZ* - pure straight forward ZZ as it's supposed to be done. No shenanigans...

y2 D F' L2 R' D' // EOLine
U2 x' M' U2 (R2) // Square
U2 x' M' U2 (RL) // Square
U2 x' M' U2 (L') // Pair, pair, pair...
z' // Magic!
U L' U' L2 // Finish F2L
U R2 D' r U2 r' D R U2 R // ZBLL

alg.cubing
35 HTM, 32 STM


----------



## biscuit (Jan 6, 2017)

Cale S said:


> L2 B2 L2 B2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 R F2 U R D U2 L' D2 B' D' F2
> 
> y' x2
> F R2 U D' F // EO
> ...



Did you just... You're a mad man...


----------



## Cale S (Jan 6, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Did you just... You're a mad man...



I just did a speedslove and reconstructed it


----------



## biscuit (Jan 6, 2017)

Cale S said:


> I just did a speedslove and reconstructed it


Oh yeah, my bad


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 6, 2017)

ZZ+Heise method

R B R U L B' // Tried to do eo but I messed up a little
L2 F' L B L2 // Closed my eyes for this part
U F2 B2 U D B2 // Saw some easy heise blocks
D' L2 F2 // Solve blocks + an insertion to skip LL
U2 // AUF

this competition is really fun
lol don't count my solution either I just reversed the scramble


----------



## gateway cuber (Jan 12, 2017)

Week 5 results
Cfop: Ronxu
ZZ: CaleS, GenTheThief, Alpha Sheep
Roux: Daniel Lin

Week 6 Scramble L2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D B D B F R U R' U2 R2 U2
Good Luck


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jan 12, 2017)

Lol on my first try.
X2 R' D' R U2 Y' L2 (5/5)
U R U R2 U' R2 U R' L U' L2 U' L (13/18)
U' R U R' U R U R' (8/26)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R (8/34)

Edit: fixed the last layer


----------



## Oatch (Jan 12, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> X2 R' D' R U2 Y' L2 (5/5)
> U R U R2 U' R2 U R' L U' L2 U' L (13/18)
> U' R U R' U R U R' (8/26)
> U R' U R U' R' U2 R (8/34)



Very nice, but something didn't quite go right on the last layer. Really nice F2L though (the beauty of EO)!

*ZZ*
x2 y F' D' F //EOLine (3)
R U R' L U2 L2 R' U R U2 L //Left Block (11)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R //Non-Matching Right Block (8)
U L U L' U' L F' L' U' L U L F L2 //ZBLL (14)
U R2 //Finish (2)
38 HTM


----------



## Cale S (Jan 13, 2017)

corners first

z2 x' U R U2 F R' F U' F2 R U R // corners
D Rw' E2 R // WR
y R E R' // YG
U' R U' M2 U2 M2 U' R' // YO + WO
U' D L E2 L' U2 // WB
z U M2 U2 M' U' M' U M' U M R // LSE 

43 STM


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 13, 2017)

Cale S said:


> z U M2 U2 M' U' M' U M' U M R


wtf 
how did you do the LSE
best I could do with EOLR was 13 moves


----------



## Cale S (Jan 13, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> wtf
> how did you do the LSE
> best I could do with EOLR was 13 moves



I got 14 moves with insert edge, insert edge, U perm

then I just used ksolve because this thread is silly anyway


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jan 13, 2017)

Oatch said:


> Very nice, but something didn't quite go right on the last layer. Really nice F2L though (the beauty of EO)!
> 
> *ZZ*
> x2 y F' D' F //EOLine (3)
> ...


Oops.
Last layer should be U R' U' R U' R' U2 R


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 14, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> Week 6 Scramble L2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D B D B F R U R' U2 R2 U2


CFOP
d R U2 D L2 R2 U R' U F R2 U2 R'// 13/13 F2L-1
y' U2 R U2 R'// 4/17 LS
D R2 U D' L' F2 L D2 R' D2// 10/27 WVCP


----------



## Oatch (Jan 14, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> CFOP
> d R U2 D L2 R2 U R' U F R2 U2 R'// 13/13 F2L-1
> y U2 R U2 R'// 4/17 LS
> D R2 U D' L' F2 L D2 R' D2// 10/27 WVCP


I think the y rotation should be a y' instead. But other than that, well done! Very nice blockbuilding.


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 15, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> L2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D B D B F R U R' U2 R2 U2



y z F' R' F' L' D' U L' D'
L2 U2 R' U R U' L2
U R U2 R' U R' U' R2
U R U' R
U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U R' F' R U R2 U' R' F

42 HTM

It used a LSLL alg I generated.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 15, 2017)

Oatch said:


> I think the y rotation should be a y' instead. But other than that, well done! Very nice blockbuilding.


Oops I guess I still suck at rotations :/ thanks for pointing it out


----------



## gateway cuber (Jan 23, 2017)

Sorry about the delay guys I've been really busy.
Week 6 results:
NO VOTES

Week 7 Scramble: B L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 B L' B2 L F' L R U F2 U2 F'


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 12, 2017)

Week 8:F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 R' F' L U2 B2 D' B D2 B' F2
sorry for the delay guys...


----------

